# Legal?



## OhioDood (May 23, 2006)

Is it legal to buy seeds in the USA and have them shipped? I'd like to start growing but I don't want to buy seeds and then get arrested because they are delivered to my house? And I've read the seedbank descriptions and which are recommended, but are there some that are better for delivery in the US? Thanks a lot.

(Sorry in advance if I'm not allowed to ask this)


----------



## mcdillioh (May 23, 2006)

yeah, its illegal. dont send to your grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 24, 2006)

OhioDood said:
			
		

> Is it legal to buy seeds in the USA and have them shipped? I'd like to start growing but I don't want to buy seeds and then get arrested because they are delivered to my house? And I've read the seedbank descriptions and which are recommended, but are there some that are better for delivery in the US? Thanks a lot.
> 
> (Sorry in advance if I'm not allowed to ask this)


*Whats up OhioDood. It's illegal to purchase seeds if you are living in the US. However you can purchase them. If you decide to order any don't have them shipped to the address you are growing at. Also there is always a chance your seeds can be confiscated and you end up with nothing. As far as i know when they are confiscated you will get a letter saying so. These are the chances you take when purchasing seeds. *


----------



## superstoner420 (Sep 21, 2009)

i feel ya man, i jus started a shwag bagseed grow in my closet it home, it aint much to brag about but its something, this is a tester before i get my whole settup purchased and ready. i still really wanna get some good strains online that my town in ohio has never heard of. the only problem is im quite suspicious of both shady companies and those pesky porkers, any insight would be nice on which would be the best site because i have a secure house to send it to...any other ohio stoners have luck getting seeds


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 21, 2009)

I like attitude.com for this reason.
they chage you a bit more for stealth shipping but then everything is sent as a normal gift purchase looking nothing like a bag of seeds. I have had no issues with my orders and I do order them to my house. I am legal to grow tho.......if I wasnt I would probably still order them. Maybe not if I lived in las vegas since I have heard that a seed is a felony there??? good luck!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2009)

superstoner420 said:
			
		

> i feel ya man, i jus started a shwag bagseed grow in my closet it home, it aint much to brag about but its something, this is a tester before i get my whole settup purchased and ready. i still really wanna get some good strains online that my town in ohio has never heard of. the only problem is im quite suspicious of both shady companies and those pesky porkers, any insight would be nice on which would be the best site because i have a secure house to send it to...any other ohio stoners have luck getting seeds



I have ordered seeds online for over 10 years and have only had a problem once (when Heaven's Stairway went down).  IMO, it is far better to have seeds sent to your house rather than tell someone else and have the seeds sent to their homes.  Secrecy should be your number 1 concern.

That being said, I have ordered from Attitude, Nirvana, and Hemp Depot within the last 6 months or so and had great service.


----------

